# profession / métier



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce que c'est la différence entre ces deux mots, SVP?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bilijoli

La "profession" est pour moi un terme générique englobant toutes les activités "professionnelles"..maçon, avocat, journaliste, chirurgien, comédien.....

Le "métier" serait par contre plus restrictif, et par analogie au "métier à tisser" par exemple, un terme plutôt dévolu aux activités professionnelles de type plutôt "manuelles"

pour être puriste je dirais alors que le maçon a un métier, l'avocat a une profession..quant au chirurgien qui exerce une activité très différenciée...mais avec ses mains.........problème de sémantique!!

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Les termes profession et métier sont souvent utilisés comme synonymes, et ce qui vient d'être dit n'est pas faux, mais le sens des mots évolue - quelquefois en revenant au sens premier de ces mots, d'ailleurs.

Il me semble que profession représente plutôt le corps ou la corporation des personnes qui exercent la même activité et c'est parfois utilisé lorsqu'il s'agit de défendre les intérêts de cette profession. C'est aussi le terme que l'on utilise dans les questionnaires d'identité.

Le métier fait plutôt référence à l'exercice de l'activité de manière concrète, aux gestes professionnels, au savoir faire (ou aux savoirs faire). C'est le terme utilisé par les spécialistes, sociologues du travail, psychodynamiciens, ergonomes [...] lorsqu'ils font des analyses en milieu professionnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'ensemble, je suis plutôt de l'avis de PZ… Comme elle l'a dit, _métier_ est plus concret (mais pas forcément plus manuel) que _profession_. D'ailleurs, _métier_ – au contraire de _profession_ – est parfois synonyme de _pratique_ (p.ex.: _Il a vingt ans de métier_).

J'aimerais toutefois rajouter que _métier_ peut également désigner une corporation (p.ex.: _les métiers du bois_).


----------



## bilijoli

Punky Zoé said:


> Il me semble que profession représente plutôt le corps ou la corporation des personnes qui exercent la même activité ..


 
Et dans le cas cité par Maitre Capello "les métiers du bois"..??

. 


Punky Zoé said:


> C'est aussi le terme que l'on utilise dans les questionnaires d'identité ..


 
Exact, mais le langage administratif ne peut cependant  pas être pris comme référence ... bien que le terme de "profession" employé en la circonstance soit le terme que personnellement je considère comme le plus adapté car le plus  "générique", le moins" restrictif"...!!



Punky Zoé said:


> Le métier fait plutôt référence à l'exercice de l'activité de manière concrète, aux gestes professionnels,


 
Assez "manuel"..en somme....!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> J'aimerais toutefois rajouter que _métier_ peut également désigner une corporation (p.ex.: _les métiers du bois_).





bilijoli said:


> Et dans le cas cité par Maitre Capello "les métiers du bois"..??


C'est un peu différent, je crois... Les métiers du bois ne sont pas une corporation mais une branche d'activité.


Punky Zoé said:


> Le métier fait plutôt référence à l'exercice de  l'activité de manière concrète, aux gestes  professionnels[...]





bilijoli said:


> Assez "manuel"..en  somme....!!


Le geste professionnel n'est pas que manuel, il est aussi intellectuel, et souvent les deux en même temps. Le geste professionnel est un ensemble d'actions, de mouvements,  de postures et d'opérations mentales, articulés et coordonnés, visant à  la réalisation d'une tâche de production ou de service.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ai tendance à associer profession à « profession libérale » et métier à « travail manuel ».

Donc dans mon vocabulaire, les médecins, avocats, notaires, ingénieurs, traducteurs, comptables, exercent des professions et les plombiers, électriciens, menuisiers exercent un métier.

C'est un peu la distinction qui est faite sur *cette page*. 

Lu :





> le métier traite avec la matière; le professionnel traite avec l'homme.
> *Source* (à partir de la page 68)


 Mais bon, ce que je dis est dans un contexte québécois/canadien.


----------



## bilijoli

Punky Zoé said:


> C'est un peu différent, je crois... Les métiers du bois ne sont pas une corporation mais une branche d'activité.
> 
> .


 
Les "métiers" du bois sont bien plus "métiers" que profession...comme dit supra......on tourne en rond!!



Nicomon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai tendance à associer profession à « profession libérale » et métier à « travail manuel ».
> 
> Donc dans mon vocabulaire, les médecins, avocats, notaires, ingénieurs, traducteurs, comptables, exercent des professions et les plombiers, électriciens, menuisiers exercent un métier.
> 
> C'est un peu la distinction qui est faite sur *cette page*.


 
AH...On est bien d'accord et au vu de cette page, tel Monsieur Jourdain.....je faisais ........ sans le savoir!!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> J'ai tendance à associer profession à « profession libérale » et métier à « travail manuel ».


Et entre les deux on fait quoi ?  (et ce sont des centaines de milliers de travailleurs).


> Donc dans mon vocabulaire, les médecins, avocats, notaires, ingénieurs, traducteurs, comptables, exercent des professions et les plombiers, électriciens, menuisiers exercent un métier.


C'est pas un peu discriminatoire ? Pour moi, tout ça ce sont des professions ou des métiers selon l'angle sous lequel on les aborde.



> Mais bon, ce que je dis est dans un contexte québécois/canadien.


 Ben non, il suffit de lire ce fil. (la frontière est ailleurs...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ApprendreComprendre,

Bien d'accord avec PZ. C'est quoi cette distinction métier manuel / profession intellectuelle ?  Elle n'existe pas chez moi en tout cas.
Et je parle bien de mon métier, bien qu'il ne soit pas particulièrement manuel.


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bien d'accord avec PZ. C'est quoi cette distinction métier manuel / profession intellectuelle ?  Elle n'existe pas chez moi en tout cas.


Ni chez moi non plus…


> Et je parle bien de mon métier, bien qu'il ne soit pas particulièrement manuel.


Bah, c'est normal : tu utilises bien tes petites menottes pour travailler non, même s'il s'agit de taper sur un clavier !


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Et entre les deux on fait quoi ?  (et ce sont des centaines de milliers de travailleurs).


 Ben... on dit _travail / emploi / poste ou job,_ non? 


> C'est pas un peu discriminatoire ? Pour moi, tout ça ce sont des professions ou des métiers selon l'angle sous lequel on les aborde.


 À mon avis, c'est discriminatoire seulement si la personne le sent comme tel. Je ne serais pas portée à dire «_ il exerce la profession de plombier_ », mais ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que je respecte davantage l'avocat. Je dis simplement qu'un métier s'apprend - parfois de père en fils - et que pour une profession, il faut en général des études universitaires. 





> Ben non, il suffit de lire ce fil. (la frontière est ailleurs...)


 Je voulais dire que les exemples vers lesquels j'ai mis des liens (que vous n'avez pas cliqués ) sont québécois.

*Edit :*


			
				 Maître Capello said:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, _métier_ – au contraire de _profession_ – est parfois synonyme de _pratique_ (p.ex.: _Il a vingt ans de métier_)


Là, je suis d'accord. Quoiqu'en parlant d'un avocat, je suis plus portée à dire _vingt ans de pratique_, justement. 

Toujours dans un contexte québécois, je dirais que les « _gens de métier_ » se regroupent en syndicats et que les « _gens de profession_ » se regroupent en corporations. 

Et je dirais que Karine exerce une profession... ou que c'est une professionnelle dans son métier.


----------



## bilijoli

Cool cool, la discussion est intéressante...il s'agit des nuances de notre langue perçue différemment en fonction du parcours et des sensibilités de chacun, toutes légitimes, et les susceptibilités n'ont pas leur place ici, pas plus que les notions de discrimination ou autres qui ne mènent qu'à des polémiques désolantes....que je ne souhaite pas plus que Nicomon...Cool


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nico, j'ai cliqué je t'assure !  Mais à lire ce fil, on voit bien que hors Québec les mots sont perçus différemment même entre Français.

bilijoli, il ne s'agit pas de « polémiques désolantes », mais de discussions. Personnellement, ça ne me désole pas.  Je crois au contraire que des opinions divergentes sur un sujet enrichissent ceux qui les lisent. 

Capello, utiliser un ordinateur dans mon métier doit sûrement vouloir dire que j'exerce une profession !


----------



## Chimel

Je crois que vous avez tous un peu raison. Je dirais que le métier est le travail professionnel envisagé plutôt sous l'angle d'un savoir-faire acquis, et que ce savoir-faire est notamment, mais pas exclusivement, d'ordre manuel. _Métier_ est donc un mot qui a une certaine charge affective alors que la profession est une vision plus formelle, plus neutre, plus froide, plus administrative... de cette même activité.

Dès lors, il n'y a pas lieu en soi de réserver _métier_ aux activités dites manuelles et _profession_ à celles qui sont dites intellectuelles, ce que personne n'a d'ailleurs affirmé. N'importe qui peut très bien dire "J'aime mon métier", même s'il s'agit d'un travail typiquement non manuel, justement en raison de cette charge affective du mot. Et on dira aussi, de manière plus formelle, dans un rapport de police par exemple, "il exerce la profession de charpentier".

Mais dans les faits, et je pense que c'est ce que Nicomon suggère, il y aura sans doute un plus grand nombre de situations où on sera amené à associer _métier_ à une activité manuelle parce que l'aspect "savoir-faire" y est généralement plus prépondérant.

Autrement dit, c'est parce qu'on ne considère pas, en général, qu'un expert-comptable possède un savoir-faire (on dira une expérience, des compétences...) qu'on parlera plus souvent de profession que de métier dans ce cas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne sais pas ce que ApprendreComprendre et Iman vont pouvoir apprendre et comprendre de cette discussion... 

Peut-être pourrait-on pour nos amis non francophones dire que profession est utilisé de manière plutôt administrative ou socioprofessionnelle (la profession qu'on exerce) et métier de manière plus opérationnelle (le métier tel qu'on le pratique ou tel qu'on l'a appris).


----------



## Chimel

A un premier niveau pratique, ils doivent surtout en retenir que ce sont des quasi-synonymes généralement interchangables: utiliser l'un pour l'autre n'est pas une faute, sauf dans certaines expressions toutes faites, même si une solution est parfois un peu moins naturelle que l'autre.

Après, ceux qui ont déjà un bon niveau de français et qui veulent entrer dans les finesses de la langue trouveront dans notre discussion un certain nombre de choses intéressantes, j'espère...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai googlé à tout hasard : *"qu'est ce qu'un métier" + "qu'est-ce qu'une profession"*

Le premier résultat est le lien que j'ai mis plus haut (#8) et le deuxième est un document de 111 pages (non je l'ai pas tout lu )

*« Animatrice, animateur : un métier en manque de reconnaissance »*
28 septembre 2007 / Hôtel de Région – Marseille

Organisé par l’Union Nationale des Syndicats Autonomes (UNSA) en partenariat avec le Conseil Régional Provence Alpes Côte d’Azur

Les réponses aux questions sont aux pages 14 à 18 (il est aussi question de travail), et l'auteur résume :





> Si je résume :
> - Le métier fait référence à une activité spécifique, à un apprentissage long, à une transmission du savoir faire de génération en génération, à une représentation sociale dumétier.
> Pour l’animateur, çà a l’air de fonctionner.
> Par contre, au niveau de la profession c’est plus compliqué :
> - Dans la profession, on est sur des notions de savoirs théoriques, de droit d’accès à la profession et de reconnaissance sociale forte de la profession.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bien que le Canada soit un pays lointain (et froid, et plein de moustiques voraces, et au tabernacle facile), je suis malgré tout d'accord avec Nicomon 

Métier
   1.  Activité généralement manuelle, nécessitant le plus souvent une qualification professionnelle, exercée de manière régulière et constituant un moyen de subsistance. 

Profession
 1. Activité rémunérée exercée régulièrement (se dit presque exclusivement des activités intellectuelles ou considérées comme telles). Profession libérale. Profession de sociologue, d’avocat. 
© Hachette Livre, 1998

J'aime beaucoup, en passant, la différence entre _activité constituant un moyen de subsistance_ et _activité rémunérée_.
Dans le premier cas, on est bien forcé de te payer. Dans le deuxième, et en plus on te paye...

Cela dit, _profession_ réserve des surprises:
_Au fig., qui a tel comportement habituel. Un libertin de profession. Ibid._
Moi qui en faisait un métier - tout juste une profession...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Chimel said:


> A un premier niveau pratique, ils doivent surtout en retenir que ce sont des quasi-synonymes généralement interchangeables: utiliser l'un pour l'autre n'est pas une faute, sauf dans certaines expressions toutes faites, même si une solution est parfois un peu moins naturelle que l'autre.


C'est peu ou prou ce que j'ai commencé par dire au post n° 4. 



JeanDeSponde said:


> Métier
> 1.  Activité généralement manuelle, nécessitant le plus souvent une qualification professionnelle, exercée de manière régulière et constituant un moyen de subsistance.
> 
> Profession
> 1. Activité rémunérée exercée régulièrement (se dit presque exclusivement des activités intellectuelles ou considérées comme telles). Profession libérale. Profession de sociologue, d’avocat.
> © Hachette Livre, 1998


 Il serait intéressant de connaître ce que disent les 2. (et suivants ?) !  Ce sont les définitions traditionnelles qui ont déjà été données qui reposent sur des critères socioprofessionnels mais qui sont bouleversées par l'évolution à la fois de la société et de l'analyse du travail.

La profession est associée à une catégorie socioprofessionnelle, le métier à l'activité elle-même et son environnement.

Tous ceux qui ont une activité rémunérée ont une profession et un métier.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Punky Zoé said:


> Il serait intéressant de connaître ce que disent les 2. (et suivants ?) !


Voilà voilà :
_2. Spéc. Activité industrielle ou commerciale, exercée par des artisans indépendants et inscrits sur le Répertoire des métiers. Chambre des métiers. 
3. Par ext. Fonction, devoir qu’on assimile à un métier. Le métier de mère. 
4. Expérience, habileté qui caractérisent une personne exerçant une activité depuis longtemps. Avoir du métier. Un travail qui nécessite du métier. _
© Hachette Livre, 1998

Et je suis bien sûr d'accord pour dire que cette frontière autrefois nette entre l'intellectuel et le manuel est plus que floue aujourd'hui.
Je voulais juste souligner l'existence ancienne de cette distinction dans les deux termes _métier_ et _profession_.


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je voulais juste souligner l'existence ancienne de cette distinction dans les deux termes _métier_ et _profession_.


 Eh bien, il semble que cette distinction ancienne persiste au Québec (ou alors, je suis mal renseignée). 

En fait, je dirais que « profession » est en général plus restreint et que ceux qui ont une activité rémunérée n'ont pas tous une profession.





> *Profession :* Occupation régulière et rémunérée, exigeant généralement des études universitaires. Profession de médecin, d’avocat.





> *Métier :* Occupation régulière et rémunérée n’exigeant pas de hautes études universitaires et qui ne constitue pas une fonction. Exercer, pratiquer un métier. Métier manuel, intellectuel, mécanique, artisanal. Être menuisier de son métier.
> Occupation, du point de vue des tâches à accomplir, des responsabilités. Métier de politicien, de soldat, de secrétaire, de parents. Beau, dur métier. Fichu, sale métier.
> Habileté manuelle ou intellectuelle acquise avec la pratique d’un métier, avec l’expérience. Avoir du métier.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien, il semble que cette distinction ancienne persiste au Québec (ou alors, je suis mal renseignée).


Je suis moi-même ancien, mais, de même que la distinction métier / profession, j'existe toujours !

Je trouve intéressant de constater qu'une recherche rapide (restreinte à Google Livres, pour garder un peu de signification) de "_profession de boucher_" et "_métier de boucher_" donne à peu près le même nombre de trouvailles (et idem avec _boulanger_), alors qu'il y a dix fois plus de "_profession d'avocat_" que de "_métier d'avocat_".
L'avocat semble réticent à exercer un _métier_.

Et donc, comme Nicomon je pense que la distinction existe, et comme PZ je pense qu'elle n'a plus grand sens.

Pas plus consensuel que moi en somme...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> L'avocat semble réticent à exercer un _métier_.


C'est curieux, mais avec le verbe _exercer_, je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à employer _profession_ quand on précise de laquelle il s'agit… Ainsi je ne dirais pas spontanément _Il exerce la *profession* d'avocat_, mais toujours_ Il exerce le *métier* d'avocat._ (Je ne dis pas que _profession_ soit incorrect dans ce cas; je dis seulement que ce n'est pas naturel pour moi…)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> C'est curieux, mais avec le verbe _exercer_, je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à employer _profession_ quand on précise de laquelle il s'agit… Ainsi je ne dirais pas spontanément _Il exerce la *profession* d'avocat_, mais toujours_ Il exerce le *métier* d'avocat._ (Je ne dis pas que _profession_ soit incorrect dans ce cas; je dis seulement que ce n'est pas naturel pour moi…)


Je me suis dit la même chose... et puis finalement, je n'en étais pas si sûre...


----------



## Chimel

Ah c'est bizarre: je n'ai pas la même impression.

Il exerce une profession dangereuse, il exerce la profession d'avocat... C'est un peu plus froid et formel qu'avec _métier_, comme on l'a dit et redit, mais l'un ne me semble pas moins naturel que l'autre.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme Chimel. 

J'ai googlé par curiosité *exercer la profession d'avocat* et puis *exercer le métier d'avocat*. Les écarts sont les mêmes ou encore plus grands si on conjugue le verbe. 

On dirait que _profession_ est naturel pour bien des gens. 

Mais bon, je dirais sans doute simplement :_ Il est avocat_.


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour tout le monde,

Merci beaucoup de vos reponses


----------



## Yulissa2

Bonjour.
 Est-ce qu'il y une grande différence entre les termes métier et profession?
 J'ai rédigé une phrase (ci-dessous) et je ne sais pas quel terme conviendra mieux :  


 Chaque *métier/profession* dispose de son vocabulaire spécifique, et *celui/celle* de peinture ne fait pas exception.


 Cette phrase fait partie d'un texte sur les techniques de peinture à l'huile et elle est suivie d'un paragraphe ou l'auteur explique quelque terme relatives au couleurs (chroma, saturation, valeur, etc.)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## isatis

Une prrofession fait reference a une entite plus large que celle d'un metier et peut contenir plusieurs metiers. Par exemple, la profession d'artiste contient differets metiers: peintres, danseurs, acteurs..... Donc, pour ce qui concerne votre j'emploierais le mot metier. Aussi, c'est un metier de peintre (pas de peinture). 'Chaque *métier *dispose de son vocabulaire spécifique, et *celui *de peintre ne fait pas exception'.


----------



## Chimel

Pour ma part, je ne vois pas vraiment de différence de sens entre les deux. Je n'ai pas l'impression que _profession _serait plus large que _métier_. Je parlerais très bien de la profession d'informaticien, de comptable, de chirurgien... sans que cela ne recouvre nécessairement plusieurs métiers.

Il y a une (légère) différence d'emploi: _profession _est un terme administratif. C'est le mot qu'on trouvera systématiquement sur les formulaires d'inscription, les documents officiels... Cela dit, il est aussi couramment utilisé dans la langue de tous les jours.

Je rejoindrais le conseil d'Isatis, mais pour d'autres raisons. _Profession _s'applique moins à des métiers anciens, traditionnels, artisanaux. On dira plutôt: le métier de maçon, d'ébéniste, de boulanger (ou la profession, mais uniquement quand on les envisage sous l'angle du statut officiel et administratif, cf. ci-dessus). Dans votre contexte, _métier _me semble donc un peu plus approprié.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Chimel, profession décrit le type d'activité (professionnelle), un état; alors que métier recouvre plus l'activité elle-même dans toutes ses caractéristiques.

Dans ton cas, je crois que je préférerais métier à profession, mais parler du vocabulaire d'une profession ne serait pas faux non plus.


----------

